# P220 Elite Two Tone SAO or P220 Match SAO?



## robertg (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello everyone, this is my first post, but this will not be my first gun (but it will be my first Sig). My local gun shop has both in stock and both feel great. I won't be competing or anything, it would be for the pistol range and home protection. They both look and feel great, but I can't make up my mind as to which one to go for (both would be great but that would be too much cash right now). I guess the biggest difference with the 2 would be barrel length and adjustable sights of the Match. I am not sure If I would ever need the extra barrel length or the adjustable sights, but the Elite does have Night Sights. Please let me know if you have any opinions on either model. Thanks. And FYI, I have previously owned a Beretta 92fs and Colt Government Model if you think this factor into my decision.

Rob


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. Regarding your choices....IMHO, if you're not going to be competing, go with the Elite and the nite sights (because you wanting to use it for HD also). Good luck with your choice.:smt023


----------



## robertg (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Tekhead. I left a deposit on the match but am now leaning towards the Elite. I also just realized that the this particular Elite was not a big seller so it was discontinued for '08 so it is an '07 left over. Does anyone have any opinion on this since it is a left over?


----------

